# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy

## bussikuvaaja

Rajamäen Liikenne muuttanut nimensä http://www.kauppalehti.fi/yritykset/...ne+oy/20785714

----------


## tkp

Rajamäki vaihtoi yrityksen nimen Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteeksi ja avasi uudet Facebook-sivut

----------


## deepthroat

> Rajamäki vaihtoi yrityksen nimen Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteeksi ja avasi uudet Facebook-sivut


No eipä tuolta " yrittäjältä " muun tasoista tempausta voinutkaan odottaa... Ismo haluaa vissiin kutsua käräjille...

----------


## tlajunen

> Rajamäki vaihtoi yrityksen nimen Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteeksi ja avasi uudet Facebook-sivut


Näyttäisi Facebook-sivut keskittyvän muiden yhtiöiden pilkkaamiseen. Jostain syystä myös surullisenkuuluisa Sunny Car Center on esillä. Jotkut ne ei vain opi virheistään...

----------


## vompatti

Olen tätä ihmetellyt eilisestä saakka, kun tällä foorumilla nimenmuutoksesta ilmoitettiin. Liikennöitsijähän on lopettanut kaiken matkustajaliikenteen yksipuolisella ilmoituksella ja olemattoman lyhyellä varoitusajalla. Internetin mukaan melkein koko kalusto oli jo myyty ja varikkokin on myynnissä. Ja tämän jälkeen vaihdetaan nimi sellaiseksi, joka ainakin minulle tuo mieleen matkustajaliikenteen. Onko tällä yrityksellä muuta toimintaa kuin kirjoittelu Facebookiin?

Entä tuo Tampere-Hämeenlinna-reittiliikenne? Minulle jäi siitä käsitys, että koko liikenne oli vitsi. Oliko muita lipuille muita hintoja kuin viisi euroa matkasta riippumatta? Ajettiinko tuota vuoroa oikeasti ja laskiko kukaan matkustajien määrää? Jotenkin luulen, ettei lipputuloilla olisi saanut ostettua edes kulunutta polttoöljyä. Yrityksen kotisivuilta löysin aikataulun vain toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## tkp

> Entä tuo Tampere-Hämeenlinna-reittiliikenne? Minulle jäi siitä käsitys, että koko liikenne oli vitsi. Oliko muita lipuille muita hintoja kuin viisi euroa matkasta riippumatta? Ajettiinko tuota vuoroa oikeasti ja laskiko kukaan matkustajien määrää? Jotenkin luulen, ettei lipputuloilla olisi saanut ostettua edes kulunutta polttoöljyä. Yrityksen kotisivuilta löysin aikataulun vain toiseen suuntaan.


Liikenteen piti alkaa 1.10(?) ja ely-keskuksen sivujen mukaan hakemus on peruttu. Eihän tuolla vuorolla olisi ollut muuta tarkoitusta kuin ettei olisi tarvinnut ajaa Lahti-Tampere vuoron autoa tyhjänä takaisin varikolle.

----------


## SD202

> Näyttäisi Facebook-sivut keskittyvän muiden yhtiöiden pilkkaamiseen. Jostain syystä myös surullisenkuuluisa Sunny Car Center on esillä. Jotkut ne ei vain opi virheistään...


Juu, sanoisinpa että mielenkiintoinen linjanveto Naamakirja -sivustolla laittaa mm. kuvia onnettomuuden tai ulosajon kohtalon kokeneesta kilpailijan kalustosta. En tiedä, olenko liian kiltti nykyisen yritysmaailman "sääntöjä" ajatellen, mutta kilpailijan mollaaminen kertoo enemmän itse mollaajasta kuin mollatuksi joutuneesta...

----------


## C3P

Eiköhän nimenmuutoksen syynä ole vain se, että kun tämä firma laitetaan nurin, voidaan uusi perustaa taas vanhalla tutulla nimellä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

http://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx?...1547;1631;1678
Tuore yritys vanhalla nimellä.

----------


## aki

> http://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx?...1547;1631;1678
> Tuore yritys vanhalla nimellä.


Kyllä tää firmojen perustaminen ja nimenmuuttaminen on tehty liian helpoksi. Kaikenlaiset "yrittäjät" voivat mielensä mukaan vaihtaa nimeä kuin paitaa tai perustaa uuden firman kun siltä tuntuu. Eiköhän tuollainen toiminta kuitenkin syö yrittäjän uskottavuutta kun jatkuvasti perustetaan uutta firmaa.

----------


## VHi

> Kyllä tää firmojen perustaminen ja nimenmuuttaminen on tehty liian helpoksi. Kaikenlaiset "yrittäjät" voivat mielensä mukaan vaihtaa nimeä kuin paitaa tai perustaa uuden firman kun siltä tuntuu. Eiköhän tuollainen toiminta kuitenkin syö yrittäjän uskottavuutta kun jatkuvasti perustetaan uutta firmaa.


Kyseessä on klassinen kikka: Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäen nimi on muutettu toiseksi ja tämä toinen on nyt sitten mennyt konkurssiin ( http://www.hameensanomat.fi/uutiset/...ui-konkurssiin ) ja nyt kas kummaa, on perustettu uusi yritys jonka nimi on Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki.

Jossain lehdessä taisi olla mainintaa siitä, että firma keskittyy jatkossa ulkomaan tavaraliikenteeseen ja koska "yhteistyö Hämeenlinnan kaupungin ja Ely-keskuksen kanssa on mahdotonta" ei henkilökuljetuksia voi jatkaa.

Näitä tälläisiä "yrittäjiähän" on aina riittänyt  :Smile:

----------


## Zambo

> Jossain lehdessä taisi olla mainintaa siitä, että firma keskittyy jatkossa ulkomaan tavaraliikenteeseen ja koska "yhteistyö Hämeenlinnan kaupungin ja Ely-keskuksen kanssa on mahdotonta" ei henkilökuljetuksia voi jatkaa.


Koskiko tämä edesmennyttä firmaa? Uusi firmahan on aivan eri asia ja sillä on uusi Y-tunnus. Vanhat sanktiot ja mahdolliset kilpailukiellot ei koske uutta yritystä. Hämeenlinnan kaupunki ei pysty menneisiin vedoten hylkäämään Rajamäen uusia tarjouksia, jos ne täyttävät tarjouspyynnön ehdot.

Näyttää tämä pizzeriamalli pesiytyvän ikävästi myös bussipuolelle. Ajetaan vanha yritys nurin, jätetään velkojat odottelemaan saataviaan ja aloitetaan uusi ura puhtaalta pöydältä. Tosin nämä samat ammattilaiset eivät useinkaan opi aiemmista virheistään ja lopputulos on saamaa tuubaa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Koskiko tämä edesmennyttä firmaa? Uusi firmahan on aivan eri asia ja sillä on uusi Y-tunnus. Vanhat sanktiot ja mahdolliset kilpailukiellot ei koske uutta yritystä. Hämeenlinnan kaupunki ei pysty menneisiin vedoten hylkäämään Rajamäen uusia tarjouksia, jos ne täyttävät tarjouspyynnön ehdot.
> 
> Näyttää tämä pizzeriamalli pesiytyvän ikävästi myös bussipuolelle. Ajetaan vanha yritys nurin, jätetään velkojat odottelemaan saataviaan ja aloitetaan uusi ura puhtaalta pöydältä. Tosin nämä samat ammattilaiset eivät useinkaan opi aiemmista virheistään ja lopputulos on saamaa tuubaa.


Somessa on nähtävillä yrittäjän sivistystaso, tunnen vahvaa myötähäpeää hänen puolestaan. Selvästi kouluja ei ole käyty, mutta yrittäjähenkisyys on verissä. Toivottavasti hän ymmärtää aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä myös mentaalipuolella. Suhtautuminen asiakkaisiin ja kilpailijoihin tulee olla kunnioittavaa ja ketutus on parempi purkaa mökillä missä ei ole tietoliikenneyhteyksiä saatavilla. Henkilötasolla nousu kilpailijoiden ja asiakkaiden kunnioittamaksi ja arvostamaksi toimijaksi voi olla kivisen taipaleen takana.

----------


## MJG

> Somessa on nähtävillä yrittäjän sivistystaso, tunnen vahvaa myötähäpeää hänen puolestaan. Selvästi kouluja ei ole käyty, mutta yrittäjähenkisyys on verissä. Toivottavasti hän ymmärtää aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä myös mentaalipuolella. Suhtautuminen asiakkaisiin ja kilpailijoihin tulee olla kunnioittavaa ja ketutus on parempi purkaa mökillä missä ei ole tietoliikenneyhteyksiä saatavilla. Henkilötasolla nousu kilpailijoiden ja asiakkaiden kunnioittamaksi ja arvostamaksi toimijaksi voi olla kivisen taipaleen takana.


Hämeenlinnan kaupungin yhdyskuntalautakunnan joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksen 24.9.2014 esityslistan päätösmateriaali on aika karu:

Taustaa 

Hämeenlinnan kaupungilla on ollut Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:n kanssa liikennöintisopimukset Hauhon lauantaivuoroista sekä Lammin koulukuljetuksista. Aiemmin yhtiö ajoi myös kaupunkiliikennettä, mutta joukkoliikennejaosto päätti purkaa sopimuksen lokakuussa 2013 liikenteenharjoittajan sopimusrikkomusten johdosta. 

Lammin alueen koulukuljetuksia koskevan sopimuksen varsinainen sopimuskausi päättyi kesällä 2014 ja kaupunki sopi palveluntuottajan, Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:n, kanssa kahden lukuvuoden pituisen optiokauden käyttämisestä syksystä 2014 alkaen. Samalla sovittiin sopimuksen mukaisesti hinnankorotuksesta. Neuvotteluissa Ismo Rajamäki esitti kaupungille myös rahoitusjärjestelyä, jossa yhtiö myisi saatavansa rahoitusyhtiölle ja kaupunki sitoutuisi viipymättä hyväksymään laskun ja maksamaan sen rahoitusyhtiölle. Sitoumus olisi kaupungin näkökulmasta merkinnyt sopimuksessa olevan laskutusehdon olennaista muuttamista sekä heikennystä oikeuteen pidättää suoritus esimerkiksi tilanteessa, jossa palveluntuottajan raportti kuljetuksista on puutteellinen tai lasku virheellinen. Kaupunki ilmoitti palveluntuottajalle, ettei voi sitoutua yhtiön esittämään rahoitusjärjestelyyn. 

Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy ilmoitti tällöin, 2.9.2014, kaupungille lopettavansa koulukuljetukset samana päivänä, koska rahoitusjärjestelyyn ei suostuttu. Kaupunki ilmoitti yhtiölle, ettei sillä ole oikeutta päättää kuljetuksia näin lyhyellä varoitusajalla. Kaupunki ilmoitti yhtiölle myös, että mikäli yhtiö kaikesta huolimatta lopettaa koulukuljetukset 3.9.2014 alkaen, kaupunki tulkitsee yhtiön yksipuolisesti purkaneen voimassa olevan sopimuksen. Samalla kaupunki on todennut purun olevan sopimuksen vastainen ja muistuttanut mahdollisesta vahingonkorvausvastuusta. 

Yhtiö oli aiemminkin uhannut lopettaa koulukuljetukset, mutta jatkanut kuitenkin liikennöintiä. Tällä kertaa yhtiö kuitenkin toteutti uhkauksensa ja jätti seuraavan aamun, 3.9.2014, koulukuljetukset ajamatta. Kaupunki sai tästä tiedon aamulla, kun kuljettaja tavoitteli Ismo Rajamäkeä, joka oli kääntänyt puhelut omasta puhelimesta kaupungin tilaajapäällikön puhelimeen. Kaupunki tiedotti pikaisesti huoltajia siitä, että kyseisen aamun koulukyydit jäävät ajamatta ja järjesti korvaavat koulukyydit iltapäiväksi. 

Hauhon lauantailiikenteen lopettaminen 

Koulukuljetuksista neuvoteltaessa Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki ilmoitti henkilöstön lomauttamisesta ja irtisanomisesta. Kaupunki on 4.9.2014 varmistanut yhtiöltä, jatkaako se kuitenkin Hauhon lauantailiikennöintiä, josta yhtiöllä vielä oli voimassa oleva sopimus. Ismo Rajamäki ilmoitti samana päivänä, että Hauhon liikenne lopetetaan, mutta ei tiennyt sanoa päivää jolloin konkurssihakemus jätetään. Erikseen kysyttäessä Rajamäki on vielä vahvistanut, että yhtiö hoitaa Hauhon lauantailiikenteen vielä 6.9.2014. Seuraavalla viikolla Uudenmaan ELY-keskus ilmoitti kaupungille, että Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy on lopettamassa ELY-keskuksen tilaamat linjavuorot. Tämän jälkeen kaupunki tarkisti vielä 11.9.2014 Rajamäeltä, jatkuuko Hauhon lauantailiikenne edelleen normaalisti. Samana päivänä kaupungille tuli sähköpostiviesti Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ltä. Viestissä ilmoitettiin, että yksi linja ajetaan vielä ensi viikolla ja sen jälkeen Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne tekee konkurssin. 

Ismo Rajamäki ei ollut ilmoittanut kaupungille yhtiön nimen ja yhteystietojen muutoksesta. Saatuaan viestin Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ltä kaupunki joutui itse selvittämään, mikä yhtiö on kyseessä ja mitä tekemistä sillä on asian kanssa. Selvisi, että Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:n nimi oli vaihdettu 10.9.2014 Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ksi. Vanha nimi otettiin viikkoa myöhemmin uuden yrityksen käyttöön. Ismo Rajamäki vahvisti vielä uudelleen 12.9.2014, että tänään on viimeinen päivä kun Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ajaa linjat Aitoo Hyvinkää ja Hauhon ajavat huomenna  

Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:n internet-sivuilla oli samaan aikaan seuraava tiedote: Linja-autoliikenne lopetetaan 12.9.2014 viikolla 12.9.2014 ja 13.9. ajamme vielä Hauhon linjan ja ensiviikolla Lahti Tampere ajetaan vielä, mutta sen jälkeen emme aja edes tilausajoja. Lammi varikko on myytävänä ja jokusia linja-autoja vielä kaupan. Ely keskus ei jatka linjoja vaan ne loppuu kokonaan. 

Edellä mainittujen yhtiön omien ilmoitusten johdosta kaupunki pyysi pikaisesti tarjouksia Hauhon lauantailiikenteen hoitamisesta 20.9.2014 alkaen ja päätti kuljetusten järjestämisestä 17.9. tehdyllä hankintapäätöksellä. 

Perjantaina 19.9. kaupunki ilmoitti Ismo Rajamäelle, että kaupunki ei maksa samana päivänä erääntyvää koulukuljetuslaskua. Perusteluksi ilmoitettiin, että liikenteenharjoittaja on ilmoittanut, että yhtiö haetaan konkurssiin. Kaupunki pidättää laskunmukaisen määrän itsellään, kunnes on selvittänyt oikeuden vastakkaisten saatavien kuittaamiseen yhtiön maksukyvyttömyystilanteessa. Tämän jälkeen Ismo Rajamäki ilmoitti, että yhtiö ei ole tehnyt konkurssia eikä lopettanut yhtään Hämeenlinnan kaupungin maksamaa linjavuoroa. Yhtiö kiisti aiemmat ilmoituksensa Hauhon liikenteen lopettamisesta. 

Hauhon lauantailiikennettä koskevan sopimuksen päättäminen 

Kaupungilla on Ismo Rajamäen ilmoitusten ja yhtiön tiedotteen perusteella ollut perusteltu syy ja myös velvollisuus järjestää päättyneen sopimuksen mukainen liikennöinti pikaisesti uudelleen, jotta liikennöinti ei katkea ja asiakkaat jää kyydittä. 

Sittemmin Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy on katsonut, että sen Hauhon lauantailiikennettä koskeva sopimus olisi edelleen voimassa. Kaupunki toteaa, että sopimus on päättynyt liikenteenharjoittajan tekemään yksipuoliseen purkamiseen. Mikäli liikenteenharjoittaja riitauttaa tämän seikan, kaupunki toteaa edelleen, että liikenteenharjoittajan omien ilmoitusten ja menettelyn johdosta kaupungilla on oikeus käsitellä sopimusta purkautuneena 14.9.2014 alkaen. 

Liikenteenharjoittajan menettelystä 

Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy (ent. Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy) ja yhtiön edustaja Ismo Rajamäki ovat monessa suhteessa menetelleet kaupunkia kohtaan voimassa olevien sopimusten ja sopimussuhteissa noudatettavan hyvän tavan vastaisesti. Tähän on liittynyt muun muassa sopimuskumppanin kiristämistä ja uhkaamista sopimuksen vastaisilla toimilla, laiminlyöntejä sopimusta ja sopimuskumppania koskevien tietojen antamisessa sekä päivästä toiseen muuttuvia ilmoituksia sopimuksen toteuttamisen kannalta tärkeiden seikkojen osalta. Yrittäjä on ilmeisen tarkoituksellisesti aiheuttanut haittaa kaupungille ja toisille liikenteenharjoittajille muuttamalla konkurssiin haettavan yhtiön nimen Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ksi, jolla viitataan harhaanjohtavasti Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiin, kaupunkiliikenteeseen ja sitä harjoittaviin yrityksiin. 

Hämeenlinnan kaupunki on Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n sopimuskumppanina tehnyt parhaansa, jotta sopimuksen mukainen yhteistyö voisi jatkua. Kaupunkia julkisyhteisönä sitovat kuitenkin säännökset, joiden mukaan pitää ottaa huomioon muun muassa sopimuskumppanien yhdenvertainen kohtelu sekä esimerkiksi rajoitukset hankintasopimusten muuttamisessa kesken sopimuskauden. 

Vastakkaisten saatavien kuittaus 

Koulukuljetussopimuksen voimassa ollessa kaupunki on ilmoittanut Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:lle, että kaupunki ei ole aikeissa kuitata toiseen sopimukseen perustuvaa vahingonkorvaussaatavaansa koulukuljetuslaskusta. Tällä kaupunki pyrki osaltaan vaikuttamaan siihen, että yhtiön liiketoiminta voisi jatkua. 

Sopimuksen päätyttyä tästä huolimatta yrityksen maksuvaikeuksien johdosta ja yrityksen ilmoitettua konkurssiin hakeutumisesta kaupunki on ilmoittanut yhtiölle, että pidättäytyy maksamasta koulukuljetuslaskua kunnes vastakkaisten saatavien kuittauksen edellytykset on tutkittu. 

Kuittauksessa vastakkaiset saatavat lakkaavat olemasta siltä osin kuin ne kattavat toisensa. Suorituksia ei tehdä, vaan vastasaatavan lakkaaminen vapauttaa omasta maksuvelvoitteesta. Kuittauksen edellytyksenä on saatavien samanlaatuisuus, perimiskelpoisuus ja vastakkaisuus. Samanlaatuisuus-vaatimus johtaa siihen, että yleensä kuittaus tulee kysymykseen vain rahamääräisten saatavien yhteydessä. Perimiskelpoisuus edellyttää sitä, että saatavan perusteella voitaisiin saada tuomioistuimessa täytäntöönpanokelpoinen tuomio velallista vastaan. Saatavien tulee olla erääntyneitä, mutta ei vanhentuneita. 

Kuittauksesta konkurssitilanteessa säädetään erikseen konkurssilaissa. Konkurssilain 6 luvun 1 §:n mukaan velkojalla on oikeus käyttää konkurssisaatavaansa kuittaukseen velalliselle konkurssin alkaessa olevaa velkaansa vastaan. Velkojalla on konkurssitilanteessa tämä oikeus kuittaukseen, vaikka velkojan velka tai saatava ei olisi erääntynyt kuittausilmoitusta tehtäessä. 

Kaupungin saatavat Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:ltä (ent. Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy) 

Joukkoliikennejaosto on 9.4.2014 § 26 päättänyt 37.828,83 euron (alv 0 %) vahingonkorvauksen perimisestä Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:ltä. Vahingonkorvauksen tarkempi peruste käy ilmi kyseisestä päätöksestä. 

Kaupunki joutui järjestämään Lammin koulukuljetukset kiireellisesti ajalla 3.-5.9.2014 Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:n jätettyä ne ajamatta sopimuksen vastaisesti. Näistä kiirehankinnoista kaupungille aiheutui 7.904,56 euron (alv 0 %) lasku. Tämän jälkeen Lammin alueen koulukuljetukset on järjestetty kiirehankintana jouluun asti ja korvaustaso vastaa suunnilleen Rajamäen sopimusta. Korvauksen määrä tarkentuu kuukausittain ajettujen kuljetusten mukaan. 

Hauhon lauantailiikenteen sopimuksen vastaisesta lopettamisesta kaupungille syntyy vahinkoa siltä osin kuin korvaavan liikenteen järjestäminen tulee päätettyä sopimusta kalliimmaksi. Laskelmien tekeminen tältä osin on vielä kesken. 

Edellä mainittujen lisäksi kaupunki tulee laskuttamaan virkatyön, joka on kulunut syksyn aikana koulukuljetussopimuksen ja Hauhon lauantailiikenteen sopimuksen rikkomusten selvittämiseen sekä korvaavan liikenteen järjestämiseen. Tältäkin osin laskelmat ovat vielä kesken. 

Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:n lasku elokuun koulukuljetuksista on määrältään 57.549,90 euroa (alv 0 %). 

Yhtiö on jättänyt konkurssihakemuksen Päijät-Hämeen käräjäoikeudelle 22.9.2014. Joukkoliikennelupaviranomainen eli Etelä-Pohjanmaan ELY-keskus peruuttaa konkurssiin menevän yrityksen tavara- ja joukkoliikenneluvat välittömästi. 

Tilaajajohtajan ehdotus: 

Joukkoliikennejaosto päättää 1) todeta, että Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n (ent. Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki Oy:n) sopimus Hauhon lauantailiikenteestä on päättynyt sopimuksen purkamisen johdosta 14.9.2014 sekä 2) ilmoittaa Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:lle, että Hämeenlinnan kaupunki käyttää yhtiön sopimusrikkomuksista johtuvia vahingonkorvaussaataviaan kuittaukseen Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:lle olevaa elokuun 2014 koulukuljetuksia koskevaa velkaa vastaan.

----------


## deepthroat

Tapio Vekan kanssa viikko pari sitten keskustelin sähköpostin välityksellä aiheesta Ismo Rajamäki. Vekka oli sitä mieltä, että ko. yrittäjän tempaukset ovat olleet jo nyt sitä luokkaa, että  ei enää mikään yllätä tuli sitten eteen mitä tahansa. Sinänsä hän harmitteli tällaisten epämääräisten liikennöitsijöitten asiakkaiksi pakolla saatettuja asiakkaita, jotka sitten seisovat tien varressa turhaan odottamassa linja-autoa, jota ei koskaan tule, kun liikennöitsijä ei kykene hoitamaan velvoitteitaan ja on pikemminkin keskittynyt haukkumaan tilaajapuolta...

----------


## Alf P.

http://www.rajamaki.info/fi/ajankoht...12-9-2014.html

Paljon kohua herättänyt Rajamäen liikenne voitti vuonna 2013 kilpailutuksissa paljon vakiovuoroja ajettavakseen. Muun muassa perinteiset vakiovuorot Lahti-Luopioinen-Tampere (M-P 10:55-15:15) ja Hyvinkää-Aitoo (M-P 15:35-18:10). Ensinmainittua ajoi pitkään Pekolan liikenne ja jälkimmäistä Ventoniemi pitkänä vakiovuorona 485 Helsinki-Aitoo. 

Syyskuussa 12.9. yhtiö ilmoitti, että kaikki yhtiön linja-autoliikenne lopetetaan. Kilpailutussopimuksen mukaan sopimukset olivat esimerkiksi em. vuorojen osalta voimassa kesään 2016 asti. Rajamäen liikenteen mukaan ELY-keskukset eivät jatka linjoja, vaan ne loppuvat nyt saman tien, kun yhtiö joutuu lopettamaan linja-autoliikenteensä.

Mikä tausta tässä kaikessa oikein on?  Olisiko näin päässyt käymään, jos kilpailutuksen olisi voittanut jokin toinen, ehkä hivenen luotettavampi, firma?!? Veikkaisin, että muissa tapauksissa vuorot olisi ajettu tunnollisesti kilpailutussopimuksen loppuun asti, eivätkä linjat olisi päässeet loppumaan aivan yllättäen. "Paronien" aikakaudella tällaisia yllättäviä käänteitä tuskin tapahtui. Luopioisiin ei pääse näiden muutosten jälkeen julkisilla enää muualta kuin Tampereen suunnalta  no, muutaman vuoden päästä sinne ei pääse varmaan enää mitenkään julkisilla.

----------


## Pendolino

Että tällaista: International Transport Ismo Rajamäki OÜ

Väike-Amerika yn 19-201 , Keskilinna
00129 Estonia
EE101725394

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Myöskin Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n  käytössä olleet Isot bussit se Teli 9700 volvo CIJ-176 on saanut uuden omistajan huutokaupan myötä. 2 Omnilinkkiä on huutokaupattu mutta huutokauppa keskeytettiin hinnan ollessa liian edullinen (12 000) Euroa. Kuorma-Autot yms rahtikalusto on löytänyt huutokaupan myötä uudet omistajansa ja Leasing käytössä olleet pikkubussit sekä ex Parkkisenniemen Volvo B9M Delta Star sekä  rahtikalusto ja muu vastaava on palautettu omistajilleen.
Nyt huutokaupattavana on Toimistotarvikkeita ja erinlaisia vara-osia ja työkaluja sekä muuta hallilla olevaa tavaraa. Tavaroitten myynnin jälkeen olettaisin seuraavana myyntikohteena olevan Toimistokiinteistö Lammin keskustassa sekä Hallikiinteistön Lammilla lähellä keskustaa, Halli on muuten ollut Ventoniemellä aiemmin.
Huhupuheitten mukaan Virolainen International Transport Ismo Rajamäki harjoittaa Rahtiliikennettä uudehkolla Mercedes-Benz Actross rekalla.
Hämeensanomien lehtikirjoituksessa Ismo Rajamäki kommentoi rahtiliikenteen jatkuvan ensi kesänä normaalisti eli kesällä 2015 myös hänen nettisivuillaan mainittiin näin, tosin sivut on nyt päivitetty eikä mainintaa tästä asiasta enään sielä näy.

----------

